# Asus CrashFree HELP



## zivilist (Jul 10, 2005)

Hello,

Mainboard: P4S8L Rev 1,03 (in ASUS Pundit barebone)
CPU: Celeron 2000

Anybody have experience with the CrashFree BIOS?

After I flashed over asuswin updates the new bios doesn't want to verify(bios 1010). Erasing and flashing no problem but the third step fails.

After a restart I could restore an older bios with the support CD.

Now I try an older one in Windows and the PC doesn't want to start (bios 1009). The screen is black but the network LED is blinking.

Can I restore with a floppy (this mainboard does not have a floppy, but can I use a LS120 drive with IDE connector?)

What can I do?

bios history while flash:

original BIOS: 1005
after first flash: 1010
after support cd: 1005 beta
last unseccessfully flash 1009

Thanks


----------



## zivilist (Jul 10, 2005)

Does it helps?:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/showpost.php?p=116952&postcount=2

although the screen is black?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Ziv :

yes the process shan described works ! and may well cure your problem / the live update as supplied by asus SUX / that method is an all or nothing method / no backing up your old bios ~ it things fail too bad with that method 

There are two other methods depending on your mobo / you will have either aflash or afudos

both of those work in DOS / they both are the champs of bios flashing / they both back-up your old copy of your bios and they almost never fail to complete a flash !!!!! cant say that for EZ-Bios or Live Update !!!!

the only draw back to the DOS versions is the lack of DOS in Win xp & win 2000 

but thats easily corrected by downloading DRDFLASH from bootdisk.com

its the second item on that webpage "driverless bios flashing"

download the drdflash / then go to the location you downloaded it to / put in a floppy disk / then click on drdflash / it will prepare the floppy for a DOS boot

then you will need to go to your mobo website / download the newest DOS bios utility that works for your mobo (check your manual ) it should be either aflash or afudos

you will then copy the bios utility to your prepared DRDFLASH prepared floppy disk

then you will need to download the newest bios for your mobo

copy the newest version to the prepared floppy

dont copy over a zipped bios or any folders you may have put the bios file in / just copy the bios file to the prepared floppy disk

then put the floppy disk with all files copied in your floppy drive and reboot (you will need to make sure your computer bios are set to boot from the floppy drive first ) boot order

when you restart the computer with the prepared DRDFLASH disk it will boot to an *A:* prompt then you will have to type the command that is outlined in your mobo manual for your utility version

the rest is *DAMN* easy / just follow the prompts from within the bios flashing utility !!!!! its fool proof at that point 

on the other note of the lack of floppy drive / i personally have never been succesfull in getting my ls-120 drive to be bootable in DOS / but if you can - please let me know how you did it / otherwise get your self a floppy drive at any puter store / they are dirt cheap 

if you have any questions / just come back and ask

regards

joe


----------



## zivilist (Jul 10, 2005)

My problem is that the mainboard *does not* have a floppy connector.
The question is what is the default booting device now? Can I use a USB floppy drive? It's automatically mapped to *A:*?

I think the only way is to try remove the battery and switch the jumper.
I already tried this (i have only 5 minutes the battery removed).

thanks


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

My next option then would be to try making a boot cd-rom disk and boot from cd drive as 1st boot / try the usb floppy - but i dont think those work in DOS (before windows boots) I will try to do some research for you later thisafternoon / have you tried the ls-120 ?????

bootdisk.com under utilities tells how to make bootable cd's


joe


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Zivilist

you can make the LS-120 bootable (but use a regular 1.44mb disk for your bios work !!!)



http://www.os2voice.org/VNL/past_issues/VNL0599H/vnewsf2.htm


joe


----------



## zivilist (Jul 10, 2005)

Can you post me the autoexec.bat with detailed information to auto-flash BIOS without user intervention.
I need this. Isn't it?

I'm using http://bootdisk.com/florida/flashcd.zip


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Ziv:

Sorry I am not familialr with what you are using or trying to do.

check this out / probally in the same realm of things

http://bootdisk.com/txtfiles/flashcd.txt

if you scroll down the bootdisk.com webpage until you see the heading 
*BOOTABLE CD*

NEED TO FLASH YOUR BIOS ON A PC WITH NO 1.44 (FLOPPY DRIVE)
*download that utility * 

let me know where you got your info / and if you prefer that method I will try to assist / the one I just gave you though doesnt sound too stressfull ????

sorry I have no clue where exactly you got the file you are linking ????? i am interested in looking at it though / and userless intervention ~~~~~ that doesnt sound like good bios practice  



regards

joe


----------

